# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  مساعدة كيفية اضافة اللغة العربية لجهاز

## حسن سكوليلو

مساعدة كيفية اضافة اللغة العربية لجهاز 2.3.6 - alcatel one touch 991

----------


## gevarahindi

لايوجد له تعريب لحد الان الا عن طريق برامج التعريب

----------

